

NY Times article on Github - kylemaxwell
http://nytimes.com/2012/12/28/blogs/github-has-big-dreams-for-open-source-software-and-more.xml?f=24

======
drallison
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/28/github-has-big-
drea...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/28/github-has-big-dreams-for-
open-source-software-and-more/?gwh=6B2B90B4456F179CF2F0BD94D0D98223)

